# Modern Trucks



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Who makes metal modern freight trucks? I'm gonna need 4 trucks to be used on a single 87' foot car. Can anybody can guess what it is? Clue there is only a single known prototype left and perhaps only one build, was a standard gauge car, was 87' long, weighed more then 520,000 lb fully loaded, it was last riding the rails in 1993, and looks can be deceiving! On a side not the nice part is that if I build it to a scale of 1:29 it'll be 3' long!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin, 

What am I missing?????? Is this a quiz or are you looking for trucks? A picture would help. By you description it seems pretty obscure. If you can't find what you want I can make them for a price but they would be expensive. 

Jack


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin: Aristo makes a nice roller bearing truck but the frames are plastic. USAT also has roller bearing style trucks that have metel side frames. Later RJD


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry not really a quiz but an honest question. Here is what I'm working on: 

Peacekeeper Rail Garrison Car USAF Museum


It's a Peacekeeper Rail Garrison Car. The top would open up, and up would pop a firing tube with a peacekeeper missile inside. I plan to use metal trucks because I want that extra tracking ability and low center of mass, because I am working with a friend of mine on arming it with a rocket.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

USA or Aristo trucks looks like they will work for this project.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hummmmmmm did I see this answer above. Nick my boy you make my day,







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw it, just backing you up HE HE HE


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Kevin, Ozark miniatures makes about a half dozen different types of modern freight trucks made out of metal. Go to the trucks and bolsters section on the website and they are on page 3.

Aaron
Silver Creek & San Juan R.R.
Loyet Logging Company


----------

